# What Year is This RockHopper



## Midtown (Feb 24, 2012)

Do you know what year this RockHopper is. Also, do you think it is worth the asking price of $400?
Thank you.

Details(per Ad);
First generation Specialized Rockhopper
Original bullmoose bar/stem
Suntour Powershifters
105 derailleurs front and rear
Ergon Grips
MKS Gripking pedals
Wheels,grips,chain and lines/housing have about 50 miles 
Wheels built by me, Rhyno Lite rims to Miche Superfast hubs, buttery smooth and straight.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

$400 is more than it sold for new!


----------



## Midtown (Feb 24, 2012)

shiggy said:


> $400 is more than it sold for new!


Do you know what year it is?
What do you think it's worth?


----------



## Romax (Oct 16, 2014)

Midtown said:


> Do you know what year it is?
> What do you think it's worth?


I think that the stump jumper of that era was the bees knees... the rock hopper is and was the lower end one... to a collector the Stump Jumper would be worth a good amount, but the rock hopper? not much...

I would say late 80's early 90's... the early-mid 80's ones had a box crown fork... the stump jumper came in royal blue like that or yellow/red...

to answer your question... IMO it's worth whatever you are willing to pay for it... by this I mean you really will not have much luck selling it... if you really think it's cool and want to keep it then $400 yes... but if you are going to ride it around then prob re-sell it then no... it's worth less

however, I'm not a spesh expert... just thought I'd throw in my two cents... but then again I'm Canadian... any my cents are worth nothing... (Canada doesn't use pennies anymore... long gone)


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Midtown said:


> Do you know what year it is?
> What do you think it's worth?


You can find the year the same way I would. Search "first year for Specialized Rockhopper".

To me, it is worth nothing.


----------



## Midtown (Feb 24, 2012)

shiggy said:


> You can find the year the same way I would. Search "first year for Specialized Rockhopper".
> 
> To me, it is worth nothing.


Thank you brother, this is what I have been looking for.
Specialized Specs

Just out of curiosity, why do you say "it is worth nothing" to you?

What are your thoughts on this Stumpjumper?
Rare & Classic l984 Specialized Stumpjumper

Thanks for your help.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Midtown said:


> Thank you brother, this is what I have been looking for.
> Specialized Specs
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why do you say "it is worth nothing" to you?
> ...


Worth nothing because I have no interest in owning or using it.

Does not matter what I think of the SJ.
If you pay that much for it, it is because it means something to you beyond basic transportation.


----------



## Romax (Oct 16, 2014)

Midtown said:


> Thank you brother, this is what I have been looking for.
> Specialized Specs
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why do you say "it is worth nothing" to you?
> ...


Hi again, I think it all boils down to why you want to know this... Are you planning on buying it to keep and collect or to resell at a profit... Both are 100% acceptable but the two are entirely different...


----------



## Midtown (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks Romax,
I plan on keeping it.


----------



## Romax (Oct 16, 2014)

Midtown said:


> Thanks Romax,
> I plan on keeping it.


Buy the 1984 stump for $400, great deal, really cool bike

should have full deore XT deer head.. Sell the XTR and replace with Deer Head =)


----------



## Midtown (Feb 24, 2012)

Romax said:


> Buy the 1984 stump for $400, great deal, really cool bike
> 
> should have full deore XT deer head.. Sell the XTR and replace with Deer Head =)


Thanks again Romax.
They're difficult to find aren't they.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Although historically significant, keep in mind that these bikes are in no way rare. Patience will provide you with plenty of opportunity to cut that $400 price in half if not more.


----------



## Romax (Oct 16, 2014)

jeff said:


> Although historically significant, keep in mind that these bikes are in no way rare. Patience will provide you with plenty of opportunity to cut that $400 price in half if not more.


Well... The add is $400... Prob get it for $350...

the xtr shifters are worth $100 easily

so really it's only $250...

they were mass produced... But so were Rocky Mountain blizzards... And how often do you see those showing up on Craigslist... Very rarely


----------



## Midtown (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks again Romax,
I'm new to vintage bikes so your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Romax (Oct 16, 2014)

Sure, any time


----------



## Rockbopper (Dec 12, 2014)

It looks very much like my '85 Rockhopper, especially the color, bullmoose bar, and Power thumb shifter. If this is also an '85 ('86 looked very similar), the original derailleurs would be Suntour MounTech. Look at the serial number. An 85 would be something like 
G0385, meaning it was built in the Giant plant in March of 1985. That's what mine is.
Very nice Rockhopper BTW. If it were an 85 in very excellent condition, with all original components, I would by it for $400. That's not much more than what I paid for mine new in May 1985.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Rockhopper is correct. $400 is about twice what that particular bike is worth. Good luck on the search.


----------



## Midtown (Feb 24, 2012)

Rockbopper said:


> It looks very much like my '85 Rockhopper, especially the color, bullmoose bar, and Power thumb shifter. If this is also an '85 ('86 looked very similar), the original derailleurs would be Suntour MounTech. Look at the serial number. An 85 would be something like
> G0385, meaning it was built in the Giant plant in March of 1985. That's what mine is.
> Very nice Rockhopper BTW. If it were an 85 in very excellent condition, with all original components, I would by it for $400. That's not much more than what I paid for mine new in May 1985.





CS2 said:


> Rockhopper is correct. $400 is about twice what that particular bike is worth. Good luck on the search.


Thanks gang. I pick upped this 84' Stumpjumper instead.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

The 1984 Stumpjumper is one of my favorite bikes of all time! I bought a beautiful gray one when I worked at a bike shop in 1984. It was to replace my '83 SJ that was stolen. My '84 was stolen in the summer of 1986, and I've never gotten over it. Two years ago I picked up a Stumpjumper SC model from Ebay. It's my around town rider. Rockhoppers are nothing special, neither are the Stumpumper Sports, it's the original Stumpjumper that holds all the glory!


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

83stumpjumper said:


> The 1984 Stumpjumper is one of my favorite bikes of all time! I bought a beautiful gray one when I worked at a bike shop in 1984. It was to replace my '83 SJ that was stolen. My '84 was stolen in the summer of 1986, and I've never gotten over it. Two years ago I picked up a Stumpjumper SC model from Ebay. It's my around town rider. Rockhoppers are nothing special, neither are the Stumpumper Sports, it's the original Stumpjumper that holds all the glory!


I remember your post. I have an SC too. It seems to be a mystery bike.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

I think someone in this group said the SC stood for Sport Comp. It was supposed to be a little higher end than the standard SJ. Biopace chain rings and the Shimano Deer Head derailleurs. I would have preferred to have found a standard SJ from 1984 on Ebay, but now that I put Bullmoose bars on it, it's close enough to the bike I loved so much 30 years ago.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

83stumpjumper said:


> I think someone in this group said the SC stood for Sport Comp. It was supposed to be a little higher end than the standard SJ. Biopace chain rings and the Shimano Deer Head derailleurs. I would have preferred to have found a standard SJ from 1984 on Ebay, but now that I put Bullmoose bars on it, it's close enough to the bike I loved so much 30 years ago.


What kind of shifters are on yours? Are the black XT pods? Does it have XT or Tomaselli brake levers?


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

I have the black XT shifters. A Stumpjumper isn't a Stumpjumper unless it has the Tomaselli levers! Those levers are one of the greatest things about those classic bikes.


----------

